# TeslAtari High Score?!?



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

So, maybe a Tesla discussion or an off topic but, since it’s part of the software...

Tesla’s social media chief is twitting for top scores on TeslAtari games and it got me scratching my head. I’ve never been able to get the interface to actually let me enter/save my initials so I pretty much gave up on the games (don’t sit in the parked car that often so no loss).

What’s the trick? How do people actually enter their initials with the built in interface (not the USB controllers)?

Thanks, in advance, for making a stupid old man feel dumber.

(too bad it doesn’t let you set your initials somewhere in the driver profile and just use that as the default entry when playing the games)


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

My TeslAtari icon is greyed out. I can't even play! Is it not offered on SR+?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

casey morgan said:


> My TeslAtari icon is greyed out. I can't even play! Is it not offered on SR+?


Are you in drive? You need to be parked to play games.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Must have been in drive. Atari and other fun features now work. Trying out the fart noise with passengers today!


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

When you do, please let me know how you save your high score initials.


----------

